# Java Version aus Tomcat ermitteln



## langhaar! (12. Sep 2013)

Hallo,

wie bekomme ich die Java Version, die vom Tomcat verwendet wird?
Ich habe Java 6 und 7 parallel installiert. Die Umgebungsvariable steht auf Java 7.
Eclipse ist Java 6 eingestellt.

Ein System.getProperty("java.version") gibt mir jedoch fälschlicherweise nicht die Version des laufenden Javas, sondern die, auf die die Umgebungsvariable verweist.


----------



## turtle (12. Sep 2013)

Über http://localhost:8080/manager/status wird es angezeigt.


----------



## langhaar! (12. Sep 2013)

Ich muss per Programm draufzugreifen. Merkwürdigerweise wird auch im Tomcat Manager Java 7 angezeigt, obwohl unter Eclipse die 6 eingestellt ist.


----------



## turtle (13. Sep 2013)

```
public static void main(String[] args) {
		System.out.println(System.getProperty("java.version"));
	}
```


----------

